# history in the making



## Theseus (Feb 19, 2012)

Something very important that is happening now:
-- The broadcast gave a vivid account of medical history in the making.

Is there a phrase like Ιστορία στα σκαριά? Here is a headline:-
Ιστορία της ζωής ενός άστρου στα σκαριά - Κριστιάνο Ρονάλντο.
What is the literal translation of στα σκαριά ? Does it refer to the framework of a boat being built, hence 'history being constructed'?


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

I prefer the old expression «εν τω γίγνεσθαι», already mentioned here.

In the Babiniotis dictionary:
*εν τω γίγνεσθαι* (ἐν τῷ γίγνεσθαι) σε διαδικασία εξέλιξης, μεταβολών και διαμόρφωσης νέων καταστάσεων.




Google findings:
*ιστορία εν τω γίγνεσθαι*


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2012)

Theseus said:


> [...] What is the literal translation of στα σκαριά ? Does it refer to the framework of as boat being built, hence 'history being constructed'?



Yes, but I'd also prefer something else like Nickel's suggestion, because «στα σκαριά» is commonly used for something that is planned and history rarely is, if ever. In some cases it could be rendered as: «γράφεται ιστορία». 

*σκαρί* το [skarí] O43 : 1. ο ξύλινος σκελετός της ναυπηγικής κλίνης, επάνω στον οποίο στηρίζεται το καράβι όταν ναυπηγείται ή επισκευάζεται· εσχάρα. ΦP _έχω κτ. στα σκαριά ή είναι / βρίσκεται κτ. στα σκαριά_, *για κτ. που σχεδιάζεται, προγραμματίζεται, καταστρώνεται και του οποίου έχει αρχίσει η πραγματοποίηση*: _Έχει μια καινούρια δουλειά στα σκαριά. Έχουνε τρία παιδιά και το τέταρτο είναι στα σκαριά._ 2α. ο σκελετός του καραβιού: _Aπόμεινε μονάχα το ~. _|| (επέκτ.) το σκάφος: _Γερό / ωραίο ~._ β. (μτφ.) η σωματική διάπλαση: _Έχουν το ίδιο ~ πατέρας και γιος. _ΦP _γερό ~_, γερή κράση, γερός οργανισμός. [μσν. σκαρίον < σχαρίον με ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [sx > sk] < ελνστ. ἐσχάριον, ἐσχαρεῖον `πλατφόρμα΄ υποκορ. του αρχ. ἐσχάρα (δες στο σκάρα 2)] 

I think that in the headline about Ronaldo, «στα σκαριά» may very well refer to "the star", not history.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, forgot about Ronaldo. Yes, that's _a star in the making_, which is often translated as "αστέρι εν τη γενέσει του", i.e. a star being born. Not the same as "ιστορία εν τω γίγνεσθαι" (i.e. as it is being constructed). I agree about "στα σκαριά", often the same as having something on the drawing board.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Google findings:
> *ιστορία εν τω γίγνεσθαι*


Τα βλέπω, βάζω τα ρέστα μου και κερδίζω:
*ιστορία εν τω γεννάσθαι*


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Πρόσεχε τι κάνει το ιστοπλοϊκό σου στους συνδέσμους. Κάθε φορά τρέχω αποπίσω για να γεμίσω άδειους συνδέσμους. Όχι μόνο ο δικός σου ήταν άδειος, αλλά και ο δικός μου είχε αδειάσει.

2. εν τω γεννάσθαι = στα γεννητούρια. Άλλο πράγμα. Δεν έχει διάρκεια.

Άλλη σύγκριση:
εν τω γίγνεσθαι
εν τω γεννάσθαι
ιστορία εν τω γίγνεσθαι


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2012)

Δεν με ενοχλούν οι αποδόσεις που προτάθηκαν, αλλά έχουν και δοτική και απαρέμφατο, ίσως παραπέφτει για μερικές χρήσεις. Θα μπορούσαμε φαντάζομαι να πούμε "ιστορία την ώρα που γράφεται/γίνεται" ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> 2. εν τω γεννάσθαι = στα γεννητούρια. Άλλο πράγμα. Δεν έχει διάρκεια.


+1.

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει σύγχυση με επιρροή από το οξυγόνο εν τω γεννάσθαι (που όμως πραγματικά δεν διαρκεί πολύ --συνήθως).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> 2. εν τω γεννάσθαι = στα γεννητούρια. Άλλο πράγμα. Δεν έχει διάρκεια.


Βρε συ, το ξέρω πως είναι άλλο πράγμα. Αλλά επίσης γνωρίζω ότι στο «εν τω + _γουκάτισθαι_» έχουν πολύ περισσότεροι την τάση να επιλέξουν το _γεννάσθαι _από το _γίγνεσθαι_. Άλλωστε αυτά τα δύο θέματα έχουν μακρά ιστορία μπερδέματος (πρβλ -_γενής _κ.ά.).


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν με ενοχλούν οι αποδόσεις που προτάθηκαν, αλλά έχουν και δοτική και απαρέμφατο, ίσως παραπέφτει για μερικές χρήσεις. Θα μπορούσαμε φαντάζομαι να πούμε "ιστορία την ώρα που γράφεται/γίνεται" ή κάτι τέτοιο.


+1. :)


daeman said:


> [...] In some cases it could be rendered as: «γράφεται ιστορία». [...]




*Nascent state* or *in statu nascendi* (Lat.: _in the state of being born or just emerging_), in chemistry, refers to the form of an chemical element (or sometimes compound) *in the instance of their liberation or formation.* Often encountered are atomic oxygen (O[SUB]nasc[/SUB]), nascent hydrogen (H[SUB]nasc[/SUB]), and similar forms of chlorine (Cl[SUB]nasc[/SUB]) or bromine (Br[SUB]nasc[/SUB]). The monoatomic nascent forms tend to be more reactive than their most common forms. 

*Atomic hydrogen* (or *nascent hydrogen*) is the species denoted by H (atomic), contrasted with dihydrogen, the usual 'hydrogen' (H[SUB]2[/SUB]) commonly involved in chemical reactions. It is claimed to exist transiently but long enough to effect chemical reactions.


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2012)

Ωχ, δεν είχα δει ότι το έγραψες ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2012)

Δεν πειράζει, δεν το 'γραψα γι' αυτό· το 'γραψα για να πολλαπλασιαστούν οι ανενδοτικές φωνές, έστω και τεχνητά. ;)
Δοτικοπνίγειν εν τη γενέσει στα γεννοφάσκια· παραγέρασε αυτή η πτώση. Κατάπτωση, τα γεννοφάσκια είναι πια μουμιοφασκιές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2012)

Κείμενο στα χέρια μου, φρέσκο φρέσκο: _In my heart I really wanted to, but in my head I kept seeing a disaster in the making._ Το απέδωσα _...έβλεπα την καταστροφή να έρχεται_ ;) -- χωρίς απαρέμφατα και γεννητούρια. Βέβαια, άλλο η _επερχόμενη καταστροφή_ και άλλο η ιστορία, την ώρα που γράφεται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Επίσης, εκτός από το καθιερωμένο «*από τα γεννοφάσκια του*», έχουμε και πολλές χρήσεις με το «*στα γεννοφάσκια του*».


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2012)

Μια που πιάσαμε τα νεογέννητα, υπάρχει και η φράση «_*στα σπάργανα*_», που όμως θέλει προσοχή για την απόδοση του "in the making", αφού δηλώνει συνήθως το πρώιμο στάδιο, πριν την αρχή της ανάπτυξης, ίσως νωρίτερα και από το «στα σκαριά».


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

Εκείνο το «στα γεννοφάσκια» πρέπει να είναι συνώνυμο τού «στα σπάργανα». Αλλά κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι για το «history in the making». Απλώς, αφού μπήκε και το «εν τω γεννάσθαι» σκέφτηκα να αρχίσουμε τη συλλογή και μετά να τα ομαδοποιήσουμε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2012)

Προφανώς συμφωνώ στα δυο πρώτα (αφού τα γεννοφάσκια με έστειλαν στα σπάργανα και δεν έβαλα το history στο "in the making" παραπάνω) και το τρίτο κάνω κι εγώ, εν παραλλήλω παράλληλα. :) 


History repeating - Propellerheads featuring Shirley Bassey


----------

